# Where in Dubai????



## Big Bazza (Oct 22, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where in Dubai can I go and buy a pump to connect to the 5 gallon drinking water bottles that would then supply water to my fridge/freezer so I can get chilled water and ice out of the water cooler/ice maker??

I know an American company called Flojet make one, but i don't want to have to get one shipped from the US. I am sure there must be an equivelent here.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Try ACE Hardware at Festival City.


----------



## Big Bazza (Oct 22, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Try ACE Hardware at Festival City.


will do. Tried a number of other place, but with no success, but I will certainly give ACE a try. 
In fact, car keys are in my hand right now!!!!!!

Cheers.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Or any of the hardware stores in Dragon Mart - only buy 2 from DM cos the quality's not always great!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Think DM better chance, I have never seen such a thing at ACE


----------

